# Ellie is 6 months old and SUPER LAZY? Help?



## elliesmama (Dec 26, 2013)

My little Ellie is gonna be 6 months at the end of December. She has been the most amazing little pup but I feel like she is EXTRA lazy. All she wants to do is lay on the couch. I dont know if this is normal. She is eating and drinking normally and eliminating normally. Sometimes I feel like she is just bored so I have been taking her to doggy day care at least 2 a week and try and take her on walks everyday and she livens right up but with it being so cold outside right now its hard to take her on long walks. Any suggestions or is this behavior normal or what should I do? Also what do you think about maybe getting another dog so ellie has someone to play with. Ellie gets alot of attention but maybe she is longing for another dog? HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She may just be calm, some goldens are just really laid back. Not all goldens will go through the hyper/teenage stage too, so that might be warping your prospective of what her energy levels should be. My male has the same energy level at age 6 that he had as a teenager.

Has she been checked out by a vet to eliminate health problems?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I think she's just a super calm puppy much like Maverick. I, like you, was preparing for the worst and a little ball of energy, never came. He has his moments like I'm sure like Ellie does, but overall he is an "old soul".


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Remi is a calm puppy compared to what others say... but when his step sister (another dog, Roxy) is gone he's even MORE calm and laid back... it's sad actually. It may be a combination of being laid back and bored for your puppy... day care is good and any play dates with other dogs is good also, especially if you see she enjoys it and perks up like you say. Does she like fetch and toys? One on one play time can help if you feel she seems sad or bored 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If you think it's boredom, make sure she gets out for some fun every day. I sympathize with the cold (I live in Colorado, where it was -11 for several days a couple of weeks ago....we go out in all weather for the dog's mental health), but just bundle up and play fetch in a field for a while. Also, you might get her some mental games, like a treat ball, which you can feed her meals in. It's mentally stimulating plus she has to do a little work for her food.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I was thinking the same about Teddy the last few days. He is very calm and didn't really want to play fetch for more than five throws. He sleeps or snuggles at my feet. We went on two ten minute walks today, but he is still pretty calm. I'm hoping it is that he's just a really calm dog, hence the name I picked for this forum before I ever got him.
I'm not very athletic, so I'd be thrilled if he doesn't need three mile a day walks
But if you are concerned you can talk to your vet.


----------



## elliesmama (Dec 26, 2013)

Ellie has doggy puzzles and all sorts of every toy you could think of. I am getting her fixed next week so the vet is going to do lab work then. I hope to goodness it's just she is laid back cause I would absolutely die if something was wrong. What do you guys think about maybe getting a 2 dog so she has a friend and a playmate all the time?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

If a vet has ruled out any illness or physical causes of her being so laid back, I wouldn't worry. 

As for getting another dog to keep her company, how does she behave around other dogs?


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie is a very laid back dog. She has the drive and energy when she wants, but a lot of the time, she is just content to curl up and relax.

During the colder months when swimming isn't possible, we go out for a 1 mile walk every day, and that is enough for her. During the warmer months, she'll swim for several hours if she's allowed. 

She's fit, and at her ideal weight, so I'm okay with it.


Now Holly on the other hand is just a bundle of energy. I suspect she will require quite a bit more exercise ass she grows up.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This is a golden who has the right amount of mental stimulation (by being involved with indoor family activities) and physical activity. It sounds like you have a wonderful pup there and you are a fabulous guardian  

You could get another golden which might liven her up a little but then you would have two gorgeous creatures laying on your couch. I would not get another pup until she has well and truly passed the teenage stage.

It would be wise to get a heart check but my bet is that you have hit the lottery!!


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I wish mine was more lazy, Tucker is a handful at 18 months and we have to constantly watch him. I told my husband, if we ever get another one I will tell the breeder that we want the most laid back puppy of the litter  She sounds like a sweet cuddle bug.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor is 12 weeks and he is this way also  he has his moments where he gets frisky, but overall he is chill. He's an awesome dog! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

The breeder told us Harvey was the most 'laid back' of the litter and now he's 6 months you can see he isn't going to be a super-active dog. He can already entertain himself quite happily with his toys if we want to watch TV quietly. He loves to run around when we're outside but doesn't seem to need masses of exercise to settle him down. 

I doubt your dog is bored as a bored pup is usually destructive and mischievous! Get her health checked if you're really worried though.


----------



## elliesmama (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone I've been so worried I've taken her to doggy day care te last three das just to make sure she livens up and is playful and the moment we pull into the parking lot little Ellie goes bus so it makes me feel a lot better. She is getting fixed in a week or so and they are going to do all the blood work then so I'm hoping for the best. I'm trying to figure out how to upload pictures so you can all see this little nugget  thank you


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

You know, since joining this forum I have been quite often surprised by all the people saying that their pups or older dogs are totally hyper and need tons of exercise every day to tire them out and be able to live with them inside the house. I am now on my 4th golden, Muffin who is 4 months old and have had goldens for the past 20 years, all from different breeders. All of my dogs were quite calm, in the sense that they were perfectly happy to lie down on the couch all day long, but ever ready to join in any family fun or play or go for a walk if asked to. I think this is exactly the average golden retriever temperament. They are capable of really hard work and play - they are hunting dogs aren't they?- but when they are not "working" they are quite lazy and happy to lie around and cuddle up with their humans -which is why they are such great family dogs.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

What I would give to have our Cody be calm and lazy!!!! We have owned several goldens in the past and they were all calm and kind of lazy. Not Cody he is nonstop action. He requires *at least *3 hours of exercise a day and then he still has so much energy.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

eleni said:


> You know, since joining this forum I have been quite often surprised by all the people saying that their pups or older dogs are totally hyper and need tons of exercise every day to tire them out and be able to live with them inside the house. I am now on my 4th golden, Muffin who is 4 months old and have had goldens for the past 20 years, all from different breeders. All of my dogs were quite calm, in the sense that they were perfectly happy to lie down on the couch all day long, but ever ready to join in any family fun or play or go for a walk if asked to. I think this is exactly the average golden retriever temperament. They are capable of really hard work and play - they are hunting dogs aren't they?- but when they are not "working" they are quite lazy and happy to lie around and cuddle up with their humans -which is why they are such great family dogs.


Tucker is our first golden and he is nonstop, we go for 3-5 mile walks almost daily, depending on weather, and we let him run to catch balls or frisbees and he is still so full of energy. I have to say we love him to pieces but I would never recommend a golden for a first time dog owner, and I don't know if I ever want another one because he is so much work but after reading your message here, maybe the next one would be laid back, I told my husband, if we ever got another one I would ask for the most laid back puppy in the bunch. Tucker is 18 months and he is always on the go, I would love it if he would just lay on the couch and cuddle with us. Maybe someday it will happen


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my Sammy girl has always been like that, I always call her my "old soul". she has her moments during the day where she wrestles with cooper and runs around finding/playing with toys everywhere but other than that she likes to relax and hang out on the couch. cooper on the other hand is that crazy high energy dog I was expecting haha I always say he's like a brand new soul adventuring at every chance he can get! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rossl61 (Sep 17, 2016)

Most normal behavior for a golden doodle, just ask Fletcher (3 years old on Sept. 28th, 2016).


----------

